
Thoughts on Horses - semmons
http://axian.tumblr.com/post/560040213
======
tuacker
Readable: <http://whenwillapple.com/thoughts-on-horses/>

~~~
gamache
Finishing move: <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

------
Luc
Strange, a whole passage about how he developed several steam tractors has
been cut out between the left and right column (the non-sequitur is pretty
obvious).

Full text here, starting just under middle of p.25:
[http://books.google.be/books?id=DeYw_wMlwqoC&lpg=PA26...](http://books.google.be/books?id=DeYw_wMlwqoC&lpg=PA26&ots=6k1yc5g7un&hl=en&pg=PA25#v=twopage&q&f=false)

~~~
sumeeta
Ford’s _My Life and Work_ for Kindle is free: <http://www.amazon.com/My-Life-
and-Work-ebook/dp/B000JQUSUW>

------
jasondavies
“That is the way with wise people – they are so wise and practical that they
always know to a dot just why something cannot be done; they always know the
limitations.”

------
perplexes
Where's page 2?

------
lionhearted
The last two sentences were the best part:

> All the wise people demonstrated conclusively that the engine could not
> compete with steam. They never thought that it might carve out a career for
> itself. That is the way with wise people - they are so wise and practical
> that they always know to a dot just why something cannot be done; they
> always know the limitations.

